

Ph.D in Astrophysics/Astronomy with CS background? - kipperweenie

I have a masters in Computer science and engineering from a top notch school. But I really am interested in pursuing a research in Astronomy &#x2F;Astrophysics. Is it possible for me to get an admit in Astrophysics dept. in US&#x2F;Europe&#x2F;Canada universities? Any suggestions? (Most universities seem to require a Physics GRE)
======
T-A
I don't know if it's possible, but I do think it would be irresponsible,
unless you have the equivalent of several years' worth of physics already.
Even regular astronomers tend to be limited in what they can do by their
limited knowledge of modern physics; in cosmology, the top ones tend to have a
background in particle theory, not astronomy. If your only expertise is in
computing, you will end up being a technician.

------
atroyn
I suggest looking into Computational Science programs - almost every reputable
engineering school offers this as either a minor or major track.

Astrophysics/Cosmology has a large and important computational simulation
component, and knowledge of numerical methods, systems programming and
distributed computing is very valuable.

------
brudgers
I suggest talking to the departments in which you are interested. At the Phd
level its a small world and matchmaking matters. With the right research
interest just about anything might be possible...and people in academia may
provide alternative solutions to your general ends [e.g. a scholarly life of
astrophysics research rather than an astrophysics Phd].

